# Stereo Image



## Andreyfw (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi guys!
I've just have a couple of reverb/stereo image questions, I don't know how to properly address:
1) How does the reverb (convolution and algoritmic) utilise in space microphone position? For example, I have Modus and Ark 1. Full set of standard mic for Teldex. If I use on the instrument Tree and Ab/outrigger - how doest it translate to the external reverb space? 
2) As far as my ears telling me: the surround mic is like the reverb tale? I try to experiment with adding surround mic to reverb send and if feels very strange and little unpleasant. 
3) If I have dry library (Areia lite) that recorded not in situ, it translate in external reverb in the center? 
4) How do you make nice stereo usage of solo instruments (from Andea for example) in addition to full orchestra using the external reverb? You pan them manually and then eq them? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 28, 2022)

You're most likely hearing early reflections from the the samples having phase issues with early reflections from the reverb. It can sound metallic to some people, and can interfere with the image of the original samples...

You want to use a reverb that lets you adjust the late reflections (tail) separately from the early reflections. Most do in one way or another... Some have dedicated sections for early and late (Exponential Audio, Neoverb are a couple examples). Some may have a depth or distance slider (VH Room, Pro-R as examples).

With convolution it all comes down to the convolution plugin used... Many convolution reverbs don't allow you to separate ER and tail. Some plugins have different ways you might work around this, others may have none...

An example of how your might work around this with a convolution reverb that does allow you to would be an "attack" or envelope control... (Slow attack, or curved envelop that avoids as much ER as possible). Or the ability to adjust the start time of the impulse. Again though, not all reverbs are equal... Spaces 2 for example does not have any of the controls above, you get what you get OOTB... Space Designer (Logic) has envelopes and start time... Basically research your reverb plugins, open the manual, etc and see what options you have. Even explore any convolution plugins that probably come with your DAW.


----------

